# Failure on Well Go USA titles



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Similar problem as some Criterions from 2009-2010.

The date range for these appears to be April 2010 to October 2011.

--------------------------------------------------

Blood (03/22/2011)

Brothers Five (04/27/2010)

Delightful Forest (04/27/2010)

The Heroic Ones (04/27/2010)

Ip Man (07/27/2010)

Ip Man 2 (04/19/2011)

Kung Fu Dunk (05/03/2011)

Legend of the Fist: The Return of Chen Zhen (06/14/2011)

The Man From Nowhere (03/08/2011)

Shaolin (10/25/2011)

Web of Death (02/15/2011)

White Wall (05/25/2010)


these titles are all from 2009-2010 and are basically Well Go USA's first rounds of titles. the only tentative problems are that they don't ALWAYS use the IFPI 606 coded pressing site for all their titles, so not all will demonstrate these problems in the time frame. + these are the first signs of them deteriorating so we don't know if the discs from 2012 on will have this problem since that same pressing site is used for about 50%-60% of their titles


----------

